# Points value vs use



## SkaVen (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm wondering what magic items are over priced or under priced.

Just post. 

for instance the chaos runesword costs a bomb for +1 strength, SW and A.
But martogs best basha costs practically nothing, and gives you +1 strength, WS and I


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

Most of the 100 pt magic weapons aren't worth their points IMO.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I think the runefang could do with a points drop.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

frostblade is great for its points, one wound and your dead, just like that 
nothing can change that lol.


----------



## SkaVen (Feb 28, 2008)

What does a Runefang actually do?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I can't say that here (IP laws) but you can find out quite easily.

Suffice to say that it's an insanely good weapon that isn't all that great for the points cost due to the mediocre statline of the sole model able to use it.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

the runefang is auto wounds no armour saves. I,m not a big fan of 100 pt weapons as they rarely make enough difference to justify ignoring talismans and armour. but for a real waste any of the ogre magic weapons not so much over priced but pointless, ogres already have high strength but crap weaponskill all their magig weapons but one give more st and some extra d3 wounds which don't really help when you need to take on infantry blocks i normally use the common magic items instead with the exeption of gruts sickle and skull plucker.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

A tyrant with tenderiser is geared for challenges. He'd make mincemeat of most other characters as long as he survives the first round of attacks.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

which is great but the main weakness of ogres is combat res i'd rather have more attacks at base strenght than hope my opponent is stupid enough to accept a challenge from my character killer. most just accept with a champion with 1 wound limiting the destructive power of the tyrant. who would be better off slaughtering his way through the troops to help break the unit as a whole


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

ye a runefang is so overpriced and can only be used by 3 models. karl franz , kurt helborg and generals of the empire and most people if they are springing for the emperor use the ghal maraz unless they have valten which is highly unlikely


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i think some of the O&G 100pt(ish) weapons are very good for their points cost.


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

destroyer of eterneties (tombkings) so powerful
sorry if this is againist the law, but 2 atks on each model , and i think that have killing blow and great weapon?

another great item is the annoyance of netlings (wood elves) 25pts and you hit me on 6's in challenges, no exceptions ^.^


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

love the silverwand for highelves. I get an extra spell for my lvl 2 wizard, meaning with drain magic he has 4, and still have enough points for him to take 2 scrolls. insanely good for its points. Becomes even better on a dragon mage, who gets extra dice for every spell he casts, therefore having an extra spell = awesome


----------

